# KDE3.1Beta2 in deutsch

## CHerzog

Hi,

gibt es das deutsche Paket schon irgendwo? Was muss ich machen, damit ich evtl. die 3.0.3 Version nutzen kann?

Danke

Christian

----------

## jew.de

Hi,

mach mal:

```

emerge /usr/portage/kde-base/kdekde-3.1_beta2.ebuild

```

Dann hast Du die Version 3.1beta2

Tobiundefined

----------

## CHerzog

Ui, habe ich mich da falsch ausgedrückt?

Also ich habe KED3.1Beta2 kompiliert. jedoch fehlt das Deutsche Sprachpaket. Nun ist halt die Frage: Wo finde ich dieses Paket bzw. wie kann ich das 3.0.3 Paket nutzen (wenn das überhaupt geht).

Jetzt klar?

Christian

P.S. 3.1Beta2 läuft schon (ich schreibe grade aus Konqueror 3.0.8[sprich KDE3.1Beta2]) - nur halt in Englisch

----------

## jew.de

Ach so, sorry, keine Ahnung.

Ich schätze mal, da es noch eine Beta Version ist, wird es sie vorerst nur in English geben.

Tobi

----------

## Ataraxis

wie wärs damit:

```

wget ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/kde-3.1-beta2/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-de-3.0.8.tar.bz2

tar xjfv kde-i18n-de-3.0.8.tar.bz2

cd kde-i18n-de-3.0.8

./configure --prefix=/usr/kde/3.1

make

su

make install

```

----------

## CHerzog

 :Wink:  schon klar - aber wäre es nicht besser so ein emerge-Script zu schreiben?

Dann kann man es im Portage-System verwalten und besser wieder deinstallieren, wenn KDE3.1 rauskommt.

Ich weiss allerdings nicht, wie das funktioniert, dass ich das Script erstelle und es beim nächsten Update (auf 3.1) auch korrekt deinstalliert wird.

Christian

----------

## Dimitri

Wenn Du dir das Verzeichniss in dem du die Sprachanpassung kompiliert hast behältst, kannst Du es mit make uninstall wieder deinstallieren

Dim

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *CHerzog wrote:*   

>  schon klar - aber wäre es nicht besser so ein emerge-Script zu schreiben?
> 
> 

 schau mal auf gentoo.de  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann kann man es im Portage-System verwalten und besser wieder deinstallieren, wenn KDE3.1 rauskommt.
> 
> Ich weiss allerdings nicht, wie das funktioniert, dass ich das Script erstelle und es beim nächsten Update (auf 3.1) auch korrekt deinstalliert wird.
> ...

 

ich auch net, wenn du des ebuild aber nicht im portage speicherst, kann das ja egal sein...

MfG

jax

----------

